# New to FF



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Just wanted to say hi, to all the people in the same situation as me.

Had 4 IUI's, first one worked, but baby had no heartbeat at 10 weeks, none of the IUI's worked.  Going to hospital on Tuesday to see what our options are probably IVF.  Very frustrating we have unexplained infertility, I think I have a inhospitable cervix.  I thought I might give reflexology a go.  What do others think about alternative therapies?


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Welcome to ff Top Cat xxxx   

Sorry to hear about your m/c goodluck with your appointment on Tuesday hope you get started soon

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Top Cat,

Welcome to FF!

I am so sorry for your loss.

On alternative therapies, acupuncture is meant to be excellent ... I have not tried it yet myself, but others have and for it beneficial.

You could try the Zita West book which gives loads of tips and covers the benefits of alternative treatments as well as loads of info regarding diet and vit pills as well. It's definately worth a read ... it's become my bible.

good luck for Tuesday .... Belinda x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF

good luck with your appointment

love 
suzie aka olive x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Topcat

welcome to fertility friends

Lots of luck for ur upcoming appointment.

I am thinking of trying reflexology and perhaps some reiki, in a few weeks time.

Its our wedding anniversary in a few weeks so its part of my pressie from dh.

Lots of luck for whatever u decide

Emilyxx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

I'M ALSO A NEWBIE TO FF. HOPE ALL GOES WELL FOR YOU AT YOUR APPOINTMENT.

I'M CURRENTLY ON MY FIRST GO OF IVF. BUT NOT LOOKING BRILL I MAY HAVE TO ABANDON 2MOZ.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

hi tc, i'm a newbie too. sorry about your loss, have been in similar situation. cannot afford ivf so going to try egg share. good luck for your appointment. take care. Sarah


----------



## chateau (Sep 4, 2004)

hi top cat and welcom

Hope everything does well on Tuesday


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Top Cat.
Welcome to ff. You'll find this site invaluable, it's fantastic.

My dp and i are about to start ivf. I have been having acupuncture for six months now. (started it whilst on clomid when i didn't know my tubes were blocked.) I think its great, it's made my periods regular, pain free and light. I just hope it works as well with the ivf.

Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.

Good luck  

Emma


----------

